# The last three months of my life changed everything



## EnglishCreeper (Apr 11, 2014)

When I was 11, I was so scared of talking to people, to the point where I wouldn't. My only friends that I knew from when I was 5 years old ditched me, I had literally nobody.
I spent all day on the computer, and just hoped for the best in school.
*I then met a friend finally! * We talked for years. He became more popular and started smashing my small bit of confidence 
After him doing this to me, I went back to my friends that I knew since I was 5. *They liked me.* They introduced me to their group. *I was accepted at long last   * I felt like life wasn't so bad after all. They cared for me, they would wonder where I was if I wasn't with them as I meant something to them.
I then got a girlfriend! Aaaa!!!!!!!! Life felt so good. I treat her like a princess, I do everything to make sure she knows I love her to the moon and back. She cares for me, when I'm upset, she hugs me and talks to me and I can cry on her shoulder. When she is upset, I do everything I can to comfort her. I know for a fact that what she says is what she means, and she says things to other people that I overheard like "i finally got a hot guy who isn't a ****and is caring" (referring to me). The first time she said that I had a tear in my eye. I know she means it to, she says things like my eyes are so amazing and I can tell she means it as we would be staring into eachothers eyes before it.

Because of her, i'm now considered somewhat popular, but even though popular kids tend to pick on ones that who are what I used to be, I stand against that. I guess my reasoning for posting this was to say to people that life can change for the better real fast, suicidal thoughts came to my head more times than I can mention. My only reason i'm here today is that I thought to myself "well i may as well atleast ride it out". I went to school that day thinking that everyone else is so much better than me, I walked home on the same day with my girlfriend who I had a crush on for a year and it turns out she had a crush on me for a long time too.

A year ago, I wouldn't step out of the door without pooing myself. Now, I can step out the door without giving it a second though.

I know deeply what its like to have social anxiety. If you want to talk to someone, talk to me. I pride myself in being the most caring and most considerate.


----------



## bluecrime (Jan 27, 2013)

No offence mate, but you’ve had it pretty easy compared to a lot of people on here.


----------



## ghostofme (Feb 9, 2009)

that's awesome. it's great to hear how a few months can change your life totally.


----------



## dave77ven (Apr 17, 2014)

U inspire me buddy.. I also feel that I can ride my way out of this crappy life that I am living.. My friends also ditched me, and I couldn't trust anyone thereafter.. To this date, I feel anxious having any relation with anyone because I think they will ditch me too.. But I feel its not right to think this way and it wont do any good to me..


----------



## Gas Raid (Feb 19, 2014)

ghostofme said:


> that's awesome. it's great to hear how a few months can change your life totally.


There's some debate as to whether just a few months can change a lifetime of old habits, but more power to the OP for doing so. Rock on.


----------



## Rich19 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sounds more like luck than you actively doing something but congrats anyway


----------



## AntiAnxiety (Jan 8, 2011)

Let's not be silly here and trivialize things. Just because he didn't explain every single intricate detail about how this happened, it does not mean he had it easy. Congratulations, English.


----------



## Miss Awesome (Sep 1, 2012)

bluecrime said:


> No offence mate, but you've had it pretty easy compared to a lot of people on here.


If you don't have anything nice to say...


----------



## angelique (Mar 26, 2012)

That's awesome! Even a single day can change everything.


----------



## AndreaXo (Mar 22, 2014)

The thing you said about your gf really touched me...
I've never had a boyfriend before and have been having a hard time finding the right guy for me. 
But good for you! I wish you the best in your relationship


----------

